# Rotissed Tip



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2005)

Where's the pic's??  You know we fine folks for not posting pics! We make them look at pic's of other members as punishment!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 6, 2005)

And wait until you see Larry!


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 8, 2005)

> somkehoues now you did it an for that it is 10 week with out grilling are 10 lick from all of us :razz:  No i'm sorry to hear about that you may be able to reround it buy roll it on the gound an with little pulls on it may work are  just call weber they do one of best custermer service I have used.




Hear is what I was trying to say.  Somkehouse sorry to hear about your lid to your new grill you may be able to fix if not you can get a new one from weber. all I was trying to do was razz the man

Again I'm sorry for posting  something that no one can read. #-o. An I hope I have not done that in the pass.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> somkehoues now you did it an for that it is 10 week with out grilling are 10 lick from all of us :razz:  No i'm sorry to hear about that you may be able to reround it buy roll it on the gound an with little pulls on it may work are  just call weber they do one of best custermer service I have used.



HUH??? #-o  WTF?????  #-o I'm sorry!  I just can't figure out what's being said here..... 8-[


----------



## YardBurner (Sep 8, 2005)

I move that we don't recognize the "Link" and others lessen they talk right!!

It's just too time consuming to decipher what the f*&k they're trying to say!

Get over yourselves.  It is no longer CUTE.

STOP THE GIBBERISH.  

Mark Twain did it.
He did it better.
He's dead!
And still does it better!

Just say what you have to say and be done with it.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 8, 2005)

allright yardbird I will reread my post and I will fixit I was to much in a hurray early when I was wright it i'm so sorry that you can not read what I was trying to say but there is no reason at all for what you said *butthead* if you don,t like it don't read it.

Missing Link.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> allright _yardbird I_ will reread my *poat*  and *fixit* I was *to* much in a *hurray* early _when was _*wright *_it i'm_ so sorry that you can not read what I was *traying* to saying but there is no reason at all for what you said *butthead* if you *don,t* like it don't read it.
> 
> Missing Link.


Well, he was just agreeing with me!  I can't understand anything you're writing! 

My God !!


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes jokerhe may have but today I 'm just in one of those mood. an it rub me wroug.


----------



## YardBurner (Sep 9, 2005)

:-({|=  [-X


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 9, 2005)

your right and i'm sorry!


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks, I know that I need to work on my english some if only I could remenber to reread my post before I send them I would be ok.


----------



## Finney (Sep 9, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Thanks, I know that I need to work on my english some if only I could remenber to reread my post before I send them I would be ok.


Don't worry about it Link.  It just doesn't matter  :!:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Missing Link said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack: 

 #-o  ](*,)  [-X  =;  :craze: 

 :faint:  :faint:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, maybe you translators can translate and forward the english version to me...

On 2nd thought.....


----------



## Finney (Sep 9, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack: 

 #-o  ](*,)  [-X  =;  :craze: 

 :faint:  :faint:[/quote:2acl26r7]
Come on Joker  [-X ... There was a period not too long ago that none of us know what the hell you were talking about either.  And it wasn't because your english wasn't good.  It was because you were crazy. :craze: 
Some times it's hard to translate, but the mans just here to have fun and learn BBQ like the rest of us.   Chill out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Joker  [-X ... There was a period not too long ago that none of us know what the hell you were talking about either.  And it wasn't because your english wasn't good.  It was because you were crazy. :craze: 
Some times it's hard to translate, but the mans just here to have fun and learn BBQ like the rest of us.   Chill out.  [/quote:1hlg5eza]


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2iwgrszt]Well, maybe you translators can translate and forward the english version to me...
> 
> On 2nd thought.....


With all the time you have on your hands one would think you have ample time to decipher Link's code.  fftop:[/quote:2iwgrszt]

       (_*_)


----------



## YardBurner (Sep 10, 2005)

Link has good and interesting things to say.
He's not a rookie Q'r.
I'm not trying to bust his balls.

He lists his occupation as a tech so we know he can type.

I just want to make sure what the hell he's saying!

He has some good ideas.

Buckeye is another matter altogether!


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 10, 2005)

Will with all that being said i'm am a tech alright but it is a breathing air tech for a refinier.  *But I know that I need to work on this.* I'm not doing this for a job i'm on hear to have some fun an I hope to learn some new things.

An yes yardbrid an joker you know that you were trying to razz me a little. :!: 


Thanks guys,
Missing Link.


----------



## Griff (Sep 10, 2005)

Link, as much as much it pains me to stick up for a guy from Texas (the second largest state), don't let Joker bother you. He's the guy that burns his fireplace in August. Finney and Bryan S. are right, we want to hear what you got to say. 

Joke, you're out voted on this one. Of course, I understand this board isn't a democracy and I don't get to vote.

Griff


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 10, 2005)

Of course there is a much bigger problem here guys...*MY MODERATORS SEEM TO HAVE TAKEN THE DAY OFF ON THIS THREAD...IT HAS BEEN OFF **TOPIC SINCE POST #5 *[-X  [-X  [-X      :-X  :-X  :-X


----------

